# Camper Insurance



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

Folks, looking around for better/cheaper insurance for my 300BH camper. I've been on State Farm since I owned it, but think I can save 150 bucks. We are considering moving all of our insurance to USAA soon, but the camper premium at SF is due now.

Looks like for RV's, USAA pawns it off to their partner "Progressive". I've seen some mediocre (at best?) reviews of Progressive, so i'm hesitant to go there.

I got a quote from GMAC who handles the Good Sam insurance plans. 146 per six months. State Farm was 176. Trying to understand whether GMAC is better insurance...supposedly it's "designed for RVs".

Anyone have the GMAC/Good Sam insurance? Any issues? Any of the supposed benefits over your "car insurance company's" insurance real?

Thx for any guidance.

Dave.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Dave, give USAA a call. The use Progressive for motorized RVs, but for trailers, they insure themselves. I didn't understand until my DW called them and got the whole story. The rates were much less than Nationwide that we were using.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One thing that is very important to clarify and understand with RV insurance is whether, in the case of a total loss, the unit is covered with full replacement value or just current value. These things depreciate so fast that with "current value" insurance, you could really find yourself in a bad way in the event the trailer is written off. Especially if you are financing the trailer!

Of course, full replacement value is more expensive up front, but it could save you thousands down the road.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I insure my 5er through State Auto and attach it to my auto policy with an additional rider to cover the awning, ant. etc. Cost of about $230 a year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Progressive is crap. My mint TransAm got vandalized and they did the worst job getting it repaired...you have no choice in where to take it. Bumper is peeling again, body shop took shortcuts, and they wanted to upcharge me something like $600 to do it right and color match because it was an older vehicle. They were cheapest for years but I'll never go with them again.

I switched to Geico after a friend got in a wreck and they took amazing care of him. Their RV insurance includes full replacement value for the first 5 years. They will also tow it home if your TV gets in a wreck while on vacation with the camper.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I switched to Liberty Mutual after having been with GMAC for the previous five years, as I received a much better deal.


And this past summer I had a trailer tire separate and do almost $2000 damage to the trailer. Liberty Mutual picked up the tab less the $100 deductible.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm paying $113/yr for my new 2011 295RE through state farm. Have everything insured through them anyway. That's with a $1000 deductible, it was over $250/yr with the std deductible ($250 IIRC).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I think you can have good and bad anywhere you go.....

I have progressive and had a vandalism claim that was covered quickly and with no complaints. Had the dealer i wanted fix it, all went very seamless.

*Make sure you have Full Replacement Coverage for the Dollar figure you want it at.... very important........ *

Remember when it is hooked to your vehicle, it is covered by your TV insurance.

Copy and paste of my coverage and cost with Progressive

*COMP $500 DED TOTAL LOSS REPLACE/PURCHASE PRICE*$135.00 
PURCHASE PRICE $24,500 
*COLL $500 DED TOTAL LOSS REPLACE/PURCHASE PRICE*$107.00 
PURCHASE PRICE $24,500 *
MEXICO COVERAGE*INCL *
FIRE DEPARTMENT SERVICE $1,000*INCL *
EMERGENCY EXPENSE $750*INCL *
VACATION LIABILITY $10,000*INCL

Note (24,500 was not what i paid but what i wanted replacement value to be - you pay for amount you want)

*Premium by Vehicle*$242.00 *Total Policy Premium*$242.00


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You can't beat USAA .... period. If you can send your trailer business to them now ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've used a company call AON Recreaton for several years, they are now called Poliseek - they shop around on my behalf. What I liked about them was how they package their plans to be designed for those of us that RV, they have a website which I found helpful when I was trying to compare various plans RV vs. Auto Insurance no matter where you go they have some points of questions to ask to make sure you are getting the coverage you want/need for your RV.


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

EGADS! I need to call around, we pay $429 yr with a $500 deductible with State Farm. We have a house, 4 cars, 3 Sea Doos and the camper with them. You'd think I would be paying a little less!! Perhaps I need to get a quote for everything at the same time...

Andrea


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

How much personal items coverage do your plans include? Mine includes $5K by default, I added another $10K for a few bucks a month. I had GMAC before GEICO and after Progressive. Both cost more for us.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

708 said:


> EGADS! I need to call around, we pay $429 yr with a $500 deductible with State Farm. We have a house, 4 cars, 3 Sea Doos and the camper with them. You'd think I would be paying a little less!! Perhaps I need to get a quote for everything at the same time...
> 
> Andrea


I have State Farm, too, but my premiums are about $140/6 mo. However, our trailer sits in storage from mid-November until mid-April, so it is less likely to be damaged from use. It works the same way with motorcycles, too. (Nobody rides them in the snow and winter temps. up here in Illinois.) Your insurance is a little higher (I am guessing) because you can use your trailer practically year-round, in Arkansas.

Also, my trailer insurance covers theft and damage only when it's not attached to my truck. The truck insurance covers damage and replacement when it's being towed - which raises the truck insurance a bit, but s more than offset by the lower trailer premium.

Ask your agent if your insurance can be configured this way. It will probably save you a little. And if you store yours for 3-6 months each year, make sure they know that, too, and it may save you a bit more.

It can't hurt to ask and it's a lot easier to stay with the same company for all insurance.

Mike


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

American Family Insurance (25 year customer): *$534.00 per year*. 250/250 deductable. I have my home and vehicles also covered by American Family. Medical Coverage $50,000 Liability 250/500/250 Underinsured and Uninsured 250/500/250 and emergency road side assistance.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I have my Outback 5th wheel insured thru USAA... I am not a fan of progressive at all, would never have signed up with them. <---(bad experience with motorcycle insurance)! You might wanna give USAA a call again, cant beat their service!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Scoutr2 said:


> EGADS! I need to call around, we pay $429 yr with a $500 deductible with State Farm. We have a house, 4 cars, 3 Sea Doos and the camper with them. You'd think I would be paying a little less!! Perhaps I need to get a quote for everything at the same time...
> 
> Andrea


I have State Farm, too, but my premiums are about $140/6 mo. However, our trailer sits in storage from mid-November until mid-April, so it is less likely to be damaged from use. It works the same way with motorcycles, too. (Nobody rides them in the snow and winter temps. up here in Illinois.) Your insurance is a little higher (I am guessing) because you can use your trailer practically year-round, in Arkansas.

Also, my trailer insurance covers theft and damage only when it's not attached to my truck. The truck insurance covers damage and replacement when it's being towed - which raises the truck insurance a bit, but s more than offset by the lower trailer premium.

Ask your agent if your insurance can be configured this way. It will probably save you a little. And if you store yours for 3-6 months each year, make sure they know that, too, and it may save you a bit more.

It can't hurt to ask and it's a lot easier to stay with the same company for all insurance.

Mike
[/quote]
You also have to consider the region that you live in. I am sure that those pesky hurricanes up the rate.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Red Beard said:


> You also have to consider the region that you live in. I am sure that those pesky hurricanes up the rate.


Ditto. Places like Michigan that have no fault insurance are twice as high for the same policy vs. just across the border here in Ohio.


----------

